# F2L example solve game



## Filipe Teixeira (May 25, 2021)

cross solved. Just solve f2l or plan skips if you want

next cuber posts solve and next scramble (I genned it on qqtimer > 3x3x3 subsets > F2L)

B2 D L2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 D B' R B2 D U B L' D' B2 R


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 25, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> B2 D L2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 D B' R B2 D U B L' D' B2 R


U L U' L' (D U') L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' D' // fancy 2 pairs thingy
U2 R U R' U f R' f' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // less fancy last 2 pairs
NEXT: L F L2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 F L2 D2 F U2 D F' L R2 B L' B F'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 25, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: L F L2 R2 D2 U2 B' L2 F L2 D2 F U2 D F' L R2 B L' B F'



U L' U' L2 U' L F' L' F L' // good.
U B U B' R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R // meh.

(continuing solving leads to oll to pll skip)

NEXT: B D2 L2 F R2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 R' B' U2 R2 U B' D2 F D2 U'


----------



## ruffleduck (May 25, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: B D2 L2 F R2 U2 F' U2 R2 D2 R' B' U2 R2 U B' D2 F D2 U'



f R' f' // insert edge (3)
D2 L' U L U' F U F' // pseudo stuff (8)
U' R U' R' u2' U L U' L' // 3rd pair (9)
R U' R' // 4th pair (3)

Next: F2 D U L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 D L' D R2 F2 R D' F' L' D R


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 26, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: F2 D U L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 D L' D R2 F2 R D' F' L' D R



y [M: F'] // 1st
[D2: [L': U']] // 2nd
y' [[R: U']: U] // 3rd
d [R', F] U [R: U] // EOLS



Spoiler: f2l is beautiful



y M F' M' // 1st
D2 L' U' L D2' // 2nd
y' R U' R' U R U R' // 3rd
d R' F R F' U R U R' // EOLS



NEXT: F2 D2 U2 F L2 R2 F U2 B R2 D2 U R F U' B2 L' F2 L' B R'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 26, 2021)

Woah okay new thread, let's do F2L then!



Filipe Teixeira said:


> y [M: F'] // 1st
> [D2: [L': U']] // 2nd
> y' [[R: U']: U] // 3rd
> d [R', F] U [R: U] // EOLS



Lol you don't have to that fancy with commutators lol but good job for the effort.



Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: F2 D2 U2 F L2 R2 F U2 B R2 D2 U R F U' B2 L' F2 L' B R'



R U2 R' y' L' U L2 U' // 1st
L2 U2 L R' U // 2nd
R2 U R' U' R U R' // 3rd
U F' L F L2 U2 L U L' U' L // 4th

or

B' r' U r B // 1st
F' U' R' U' R // 2nd
L' U2 L U2 // 3rd
y' R2 U R' U' R U R' // 4th

Next: F' B R2 L' D' L2 F' L B D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2


----------



## DGCubes (May 26, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F' B R2 L' D' L2 F' L B D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2



U' f' L2 U L U' L' U L U' f // first 2 pairs
D2 y' U' R U' R' U' R' F R F' // 3rd pair + pair up 4th
D2 y' U L' U L l D l' U' l D' l' U' // insert 4th + force LL skip

Couldn't help myself with the easy LL skip, although this could of course be fewer moves without it 

Next: B R U F2 R F' R' U2 F R' L2 B2 R D2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 26, 2021)

DGCubes said:


> U' f' L2 U L U' L' U L U' f // first 2 pairs
> D2 y' U' R U' R' U' R' F R F' // 3rd pair + pair up 4th
> D2 y' U L' U' L' l D l' U' l D' l' U' // insert 4th + force LL skip
> 
> Couldn't help myself with the easy LL skip, although this could of course be fewer moves without it


"couldn't help but skip LL, sorry guys" lmao 

Also you have one mistake, U L' U' L' l D l' U' l D' l' U' should be U L' U L l D l' U' l D' l' U' 

I really like that block comm on the last slot too, I use it to skip/solve OLL + CP sometimes.


DGCubes said:


> Next: B R U F2 R F' R' U2 F R' L2 B2 R D2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2



M2 B' r' // 1st
U M // 2nd
U' F' L' U2 L // 3rd
F2 U' R F' // 4th

or

y2 L' U' L U' B' U' B // 1st
U L' // 2nd
S R' S' // 3rd
U L U' L' U2 L2 F' L' F // 4th

or

y' F' U2 L U' L' // 1st
R2 F R2 F // 2nd
L' U L U' M F' M' // 3rd
U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R' // 4th

Next: R2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D F2 D F R' D' L2 U' F2 D U2 R2


----------



## RyanSoh (May 26, 2021)

DGCubes said:


> B R U F2 R F' R' U2 F R' L2 B2 R D2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2



R' U2 R d L' U' L //Pair 1
U2 R U2 y R' F' R //MultiPair
U R' U2 R U R' U' R //Pair 4

Next is above


----------



## tsmosher (May 26, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D F2 D F R' D' L2 U' F2 D U2 R2



I don't know if this is a goal here, but I entered LL with EO as well.

// BR corner stays misoriented throughout all of F2L, so I decided to start there
R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R // BR (11)
L U2 L' U L' B L B' // BL ' sledgehammer (8)
U' L' U L2 F' L' // FL ' sledgehammer (7)
F2 R' F' R2 U' R' // EO (4) LS (3)
// 31 HTM

NEXT:
U F2 R2 L U2 F' R' U' L2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 B2 L U


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U F2 R2 L U2 F' R' U' L2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 B2 L U


This was pretty bad I guess...
U2 R U R' U R' L U' L' R //pairs
D2 L F' L' F U R' U2 R L' U2 L U L' U' L D2 //rest of F2L 

27 ETM

Next: L B2 D2 L' B2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 F R' D2 B2 U2 L2 R' U'


----------



## tsmosher (May 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L B2 D2 L' B2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 L U2 F R' D2 B2 U2 L2 R' U'



[34 HTM]
R' L' U2 L R // pair in wrong slot (5)
U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 // 2nd pair (8)
d2 R' U R U2 R' U R // 3rd pair (8)
F' L' U2 L F // EO (5)
U' R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 // 4th pair (8)

NEXT:
U B2 L' F' B U' F B U' L2 F2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 B2 U L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U B2 L' F' B U' F B U' L2 F2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 B2 U L'


26 STM:
L U' L' U2 R' U' R //pair
U F' U' F U' L' U' L //pair
F' U2 S' L S U' L' U2 L U2 F //pairs

Next: L F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U L2 U R2 D' L2 U' F' D R B' D2 B' F'


----------



## tsmosher (May 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U L2 U R2 D' L2 U' F' D R B' D2 B' F'



[34 HTM]
U' L' U L R U' R' // 1st pair (7)
U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair (8)
d L' U2 L F' U' F // 3rd pair (7)
d R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' // 4th pair (10)

NEXT:
F2 R' U F R2 B' U B' F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 L2 F2 L' F'


----------



## ruffleduck (May 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> [34 HTM]
> U' L' U L R U' R' // 1st pair (7)
> U2 R' U' R U' R' U R // 2nd pair (8)
> d L' U2 L F' U' F // 3rd pair (7)
> ...



29 STM

U' R U' R' L U2 L' // 1st pair
U' R' F R F' R' U' R // 2nd pair
d R' U' R U R' U2 R // 3rd pair
U' R U' R' F' U' F // 4th pair

Next: F D' L2 U2 B2 L' U L' D' B' R2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F' U2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 26 STM:
> L U' L' U2 R' U' R //pair
> U F' U' F U' L' U' L //pair
> F' U2 S' L S U' L' U2 L U2 F //pairs
> ...



U' L' U L U' R' F R F'
L U L' d R U' R'
U' L' U' L
U2 y' L' U L U2 L' U' L

(ninja'd two times)



> Next: F D' L2 U2 B2 L' U L' D' B' R2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F' U2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 26, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> F D' L2 U2 B2 L' U L' D' B' R2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 R2 F' U2


y D U R U' R'U R U R' D' 
y2 U R U' R' L' U L U2 
y' R U R'

Next: R B2 U2 B D' R F' D' U2 F D2 R2 B R2 B U2 R2 B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 27, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> R B2 U2 B D' R F' D' U2 F D2 R2 B R2 B U2 R2 B2


22 HTM:
D F U F' D' //pair
U2 B2 //pair(yes it unsolves a cross edge but it helps lower movecount)
U R' U R U2 R U' R' //Pair
U f R f' r' U' r //pair+restore cross edge
//22 Moves(told ya!!!)

average F2L movecount(w/o xcrosses) is 26.8 HTM(acc. to wiki)

Next: R' F R U F' R' U2 F2 B' R2 B D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U' R


----------



## branson_lau (May 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 22 HTM:
> D F U F' D' //pair
> U2 B2 //pair(yes it unsolves a cross edge but it helps lower movecount)
> U R' U R U2 R U' R' //Pair
> ...


y2
U L U2 L' U L' U' L//f2l 1
U' L U L'//f2l 2
y U R U' R' D'//pseudo 3
L' U' L D//pseudo 4

next: L2 U F2 R2 B' L2 U R' B2 U F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D L' F U B' R2 L F2


----------



## RyanSoh (May 27, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> L2 U F2 R2 B' L2 U R' B2 U F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D L' F U B' R2 L F2



23 ETM

D2 L' U' L D2 F R' F' R //Pair 1
R' U R //Pair 2
L U' L' U2 F U2 F' //Pair 3
U2 L U' L' //Pair 4

Next: F L' U' B R L U L' D2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 L U2 L2 D2 R2 F' L' D2 F2


----------



## ruffleduck (May 27, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> Next: F L' U' B R L U L' D2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 L U2 L2 D2 R2 F' L' D2 F2



y R U' R' U' L' U' L // 1st pair
R' U2 R // 2nd pair
y' U' R' F R' F' R2 // 3rd pair
d R U2 R' U R U' R' // 4th pair

Next: U2 R2 B U2 L2 F' R2 B2 R2 L D2 L B' U2 R2 U F' U2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 27, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> y R U' R' U' L' U' L // 1st pair
> R' U2 R // 2nd pair
> y' U' R' F R' F' R2 // 3rd pair
> d R U2 R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
> ...


L U2 L' f R f' //1P
U2 f' L' f //2P
F' U F U' F U F' // 3P
U R U2 R' U2 R U R' //4P

NEXT: R L B' L2 D' B U2 B2 R' F' U' F2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D


----------



## tsmosher (May 28, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: R L B' L2 D' B U2 B2 R' F' U' F2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D



[27 ETM]
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // p1 (8)
d R U' R' L' U L // p2 (7)
U2 L U' L' // p3 (4)
d' L U2 L2 U' L2 U' L' // p4 (8)

NEXT:
F2 R2 D2 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 D' B' U' B' U F' D L' R2


----------



## SenorJuan (Jun 1, 2021)

As Filipe @Filipe Teixeira is wanting to enhance his F2L skills, I'm offering a little solve critique:

Next: L F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U L2 U R2 D' L2 U' F' D R B' D2 B' F'

U' L' U L U' R' F R F'
L U L' d R U' R'
U' L' U' L
U2 y' L' U L U2 L' U' L
(ninja'd two times)

Your 4th slot doesn't need the U2, just a different algo. The y or y' is still OK, giving these 2 choices:

y R' U' R U' R' U R
or
y' L' U' L U' L' U L

Your first slot (FR) could be done without the sledge:

U' L' U L R U' R'
or
U' L' U' L R U R'

Alternative choices would be:

(BR) L' U L R' U R ( empty slot use )

(BL) y R' U R U' R' U' R
or y' L' U L U' L' U' L

(FL) U' L' U' L U' L' U L
or U R' U' R L' U2 L ( empty slot use, though doesn't save much, QTM turns is the same )

and:

Next: U2 R2 B U2 L2 F' R2 B2 R2 L D2 L B' U2 R2 U F' U2

L U2 L' f R f' //1P
U2 f' L' f //2P
F' U F U' F U F' // 3P
U R U2 R' U2 R U R' //4P

The 3rd pair would likely be faster if you had rotated first, and solved with R-U moves:

y' R' U R U' R U R'

and the 4th slot would be slightly shorter if you had done U2 first:

U2 R U R' U' R U R'

or as you seem OK with F moves, the neatest solution is:

F' U F R U R

I hope this interested you.

Next : as previous post:
F2 R2 D2 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 D' B' U' B' U F' D L' R2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2021)

SenorJuan said:


> Next : as previous post:
> F2 R2 D2 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 D' B' U' B' U F' D L' R2



L U' L' U2 F' U' F
y2 R' UR2 U R' F U' F' U2 R' U' R
y' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' //F2L done

Next: B' L2 F' U' L2 D L U L2 B2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 D L2 U2 F


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 10, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> L U' L' U2 F' U' F
> y2 R' UR2 U R' F U' F' U2 R' U' R
> y' R U2 R' U' R U2 R' //F2L done
> 
> Next: B' L2 F' U' L2 D L U L2 B2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 D L2 U2 F



d L' U' L // p1 (4)
d' R' U' R U R' U' R // p2 (8)
U2 L' U' L R U' R' // p3 (7)
L' U2 L d' L U L' // p4 (7)

next: F' R2 B F2 L2 F D2 F U2 R2 U2 L' B2 F L D F D R2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 10, 2021)

SenorJuan said:


> As Filipe @Filipe Teixeira is wanting to enhance his F2L skills, I'm offering a little solve critique:
> 
> Next: L F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U L2 U R2 D' L2 U' F' D R B' D2 B' F'
> 
> ...


Just wanted to add that my solves on example solves don't reflect what I actually use in real solves as I tend to use some fancy solutions
but thanks for the critiques if you want to share advanced f2l tricks I'm open to suggestions



> F' R2 B F2 L2 F D2 F U2 R2 U2 L' B2 F L D F D R2



y L' R' U R L2 U' L'
U' R' U' R
U R U2 R' U2 R U R'
d L' U L U' L' U L

NEXT: U2 F2 L2 B U2 B U2 R2 F L2 R2 U B' L U F' L' U F'


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 11, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: U2 F2 L2 B U2 B U2 R2 F L2 R2 U B' L U F' L' U F'


y' R' U2 R F U' F'
R' U2 R U2 R' U R
U2 R U R'
y' L' U' L U L' U' L

NEXT: F L D2 L F2 R2 D' F2 R2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 U2 F U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 11, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> NEXT: F L D2 L F2 R2 D' F2 R2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 U2 F U2


21 STM:
L U L' U' F' U' S' L f F //pair cancel into JSS
U2 F' U' F R' U' R2 U R' U2 F' //F<RU>F'

Next: F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 R B F R' B' D' F' L R B2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 21 STM:
> L U L' U' F' U' S' L f F //pair cancel into JSS
> U2 F' U' F R' U' R2 U R' U2 F' //F<RU>F'
> 
> Next: F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 R B F R' B' D' F' L R B2



// 25 - probably the one id do in a speed solve
R' U R L U' L' // p1 (6)
R' U' R d' U' L' U' L // p2 (8)
d' R' U R U' R' U' R // p3 (8)
L' U2 L // LS (3)

// 29
R' U R L U' L' // p1 (6)
F U' F' U' r' U' R U M' // p2 (9)
L' U L F' U' F // p3 (6)
U' L' U L U' L' U' L // LS (8)
// OLL and CPLL skip!!
// H perm to finish..

// 32
R' U R L U' L' // p1 (6)
R' U' R d U R' U' R // p2 (8)
d L' U L U R' U' R // p3 (8)
U2 L' U L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 // LS (10)

next: B2 U' L2 U B2 D F2 R2 U' B2 L' D2 U L' R2 B L2 U2 B2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 12, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> // 25 - probably the one id do in a speed solve
> R' U R L U' L' // p1 (6)
> R' U' R d' U' L' U' L // p2 (8)
> d' R' U R U' R' U' R // p3 (8)
> ...


U' R' U' R // p1
y' R U2 R' U2 R U R' // p2
y' R U' R' U' L U L' // p3
U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' M' U R U' r' // p4 + oll skip
// did not fperm

NEXT: U2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 D2 B2 R U2 B R' F2 R2 B R U2


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 12, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: U2 R' F2 D2 L' F2 D2 B2 R U2 B R' F2 R2 B R U2


// 31
U R' U R U F U F' // p1
D L U' L' D' // p2
y U' R U2 R' U F' U F // p3
y' U R U' R' U R U R' // p4

NEXT: B D2 F2 U2 L B2 L' U2 R F2 L F U2 F' D2 F D2 U B


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 13, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> // 31
> U R' U R U F U F' // p1
> D L U' L' D' // p2
> y U' R U2 R' U F' U F // p3
> ...


D' L' U L2 U' L'//f2l 1
R' U R2 U' R' u' U' R U R' u2//2+3
U' R U R' U R U R2' F' r U' r' F2 R U2//lsll
oops 

L2 B' U2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B U' D2 F' U L U D B U'


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 13, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> L2 B' U2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B U' D2 F' U L U D B U'


// 28
x2 (Putting Cross On Bottom)
U R U' R' U2 R U R' //p1
L U2 L' U' R' U' R // p2
y U L' U L // p3
d R' U' R d' R U R' //p4

NEXT: U' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U L2 U R2 U2 F U' F2 R D B' L2 B' R'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 13, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> U' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U L2 U R2 U2 F U' F2 R D B' L2 B' R'



U' L' U' L f R2 f'
U' L U2 L' y' R U R'
U R' U' R L' U L
U' R' U' R

NEXT: B2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 D2 F L' U L2 D L R F2 U R


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 13, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: B2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 D2 F L' U L2 D L R F2 U R


// 26
R U R' U' F U' F' // p1
U R U2 R' L U' L' //p2
U2 R U' R' //p3
y F' U2 F U2 F' U' F //p4

NEXT: D' L2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 U R2 B2 R2 L' F2 D U L' F U L' B F


----------



## branson_lau (Jun 14, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> // 26
> R U R' U' F U' F' // p1
> U R U2 R' L U' L' //p2
> U2 R U' R' //p3
> ...


U R' U' R//f2l1
L d F' R U' r' R' F r//f2l 2+3
U' R' U' R U' R' U R//f2l 4

next:
L2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L U R2 U2 B2 D' L' D F' U L


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 14, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next:
> L2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L U R2 U2 B2 D' L' D F' U L


28 STM(what I'd probably do in a speedsolve):
D R2 F R2 F' D' //pair
R F' U F //Pair
U f' L' f U' L U L' //Pair
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' //Pair
S' U S //EO + Fix cross edge

28 STM(a bit fancy-ish):
D R2 F R2 F' D' //pair
y U R' U R U' R U R' F //JSS
U2 R U R' U f R' f' //pair
U F2 r U r' //ZBLS

26 STM with a different start(also what I'd probably do in a speedsolve):
L U L' U f' L' f //pair
U f R' f' //free pair 
U2 F U2 F' U R U R' //pair
F U' F' U F U F' //pair

Next: B' L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 R D B2 D' U' R' D2 L' U



Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B' L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 R D B2 D' U' R' D2 L' U


sorry, couldn't ignore this free xcross:

26 STM:
U2 R U R' U R U R' F //JSS
U' R U R' U f R' f' //pair
U2 R U' R' F' U' L' U' L //failed FRUF

20 STM:
U2 R U R' U R U R' //pair
U' R' U R U' f R F' U F U' f' //multislot

Next:


Cubing Forever said:


> Next: B' L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 L2 R D B2 D' U' R' D2 L' U


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> sorry, couldn't ignore this free xcross:
> 
> 26 STM:
> U2 R U R' U R U R' F //JSS
> ...



// 19 ETM
U R U' R' U' R U R' // p1 (8)
y' R U R' L U' L' // p2 (7)
U F' U' F // p3 (4)

NEXT: B D2 F2 D2 F' L' U' F' L2 U2 B D2 L2 B' R2 F L2 D2 L F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: B D2 F2 D2 F' L' U' F' L2 U2 B D2 L2 B' R2 F L2 D2 L F2


21 STM. Neat:
R U2 R' U2 S R S' //pair
D F' U F D' //pair
U' L U' L2 f U S' U F' //pairs

next: F R2 F2 L F D2 L' F2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 B R2 F' L2 F U'


----------



## Brest (Jun 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 21 STM. Neat:
> R U2 R' U2 S R S' //pair
> D F' U F D' //pair
> U' L U' L2 f U S' U F' //pairs
> ...


U L' U' L2 U L'
U' R' U R U' R' U' R
L' U' L
U2 F U R U' R' F' R U' R' (U')

Next: R2 L2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F' U F2 D L U F2 L' U2


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 30, 2021)

Brest said:


> U L' U' L2 U L'
> U' R' U R U' R' U' R
> L' U' L
> U2 F U R U' R' F' R U' R' (U')
> ...



[27 STM]

D2 R' U' R E2 R' U R // pair #1 (8) - keyhole
F' U' F U R U' R' // pair #2 (7)
U' L' U' L U2 L U' L' // pair #3 (8)
d R U' R' // LS (4)



Spoiler: LL



U F R U R' U' F' // EO (7)
R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' M' B // COLL (10)



next: L F U R2 F B2 R' F2 B U2 F' D2 R2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 R


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 30, 2021)

L U L' U f' L' f
U R U R'
L' U2 L U R' U' R
U L' U L U L' U L U' L' U L
Next: F2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 D R D F' L2 F R' B R2 B


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Jun 30, 2021)

y' U L U' L'
R U2' R' U' R U R'
L' U L U' L' U L
U R' U' R U' y R U R'

Someone critique this 

Next: L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 B' R' B D' B' U L2 B2 U' F2


----------



## Clawzix (Jun 30, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> y' U L U' L'
> R U2' R' U' R U R'
> L' U L U' L' U L
> U R' U' R U' y R U R'
> ...




U' R U' R' L U2 L'
U R U' R' U R U R' U2 F' U F
y' U2 R U R' U R U' R'
y2 (R U R' U') R U2 R' U' R U R'

Next : U2 B' F2 R2 D F2 D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U B' L R2 D F L' B2


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 1, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> Next: L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 B' R' B D' B' U L2 B2 U' F2



U L U' L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
y' R U R2 U R U' R' U R // 2nd pair
D2 U' R U' R' U R U' R' D2 // pseudoslotting 3rd & 4th pairs

Next: B U' R2 F D2 F D2 U2 B' F2 U2 L D2 F2 L' R2 B2 F


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 1, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: B U' R2 F D2 F D2 U2 B' F2 U2 L D2 F2 L' R2 B2 F



Consistently mediocre with every F2L pair I insert.

D2 L U' L' E2 R' U R // p1 (keyhole) (8)
U R U2 R' U' R U R' // p2 (8/16)
d R U R' U' R U R' // p3 (8/24)
U L' U L U2 L' U L // p4 (8/32)

next: R U' F2 L2 R2 D R2 D B2 D2 L2 U' B U F U B F R' B2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 1, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R U' F2 L2 R2 D R2 D B2 D2 L2 U' B U F U B F R' B2


23 STM feat. pseudoslotting and 2 free pairs:
L U2 L' U' R U2 R' //pairs
D2 U2 R' U R2 f' U' f //pseudopair
L' U L U L' U2 L D2 //pair

Next: R2 B U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 F2 R' U' R2 D2 L D2 U2 R U


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 10, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R2 B U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' F2 R2 F2 R' U' R2 D2 L D2 U2 R U


30 SHTM
U L U' L F' L' F L'//f2l1
D' L' U' L D//f2l2
U2 R' U' R U' L' U' L//f2l3
U' f R f' r' U' R U M'//f2l4+partial edge control

Next: L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B D B2 L' U L B F2 L2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 11, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Next: L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B D B2 L' U L B F2 L2


26 STM(No special multislots here):
R' U' R D' R' U R D //pair
U2 L' U L f R2 f' //pair
u' R U2 R' u //pair
F' U F2 R' F' R //pair



Spoiler: LL



U2 R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' U' //1LLL


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jul 14, 2021)

the coolest F2L pair i have ever done









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## SenorJuan (Jul 14, 2021)

Next:

* B2 R F' B' U' F' U' B' U L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 F2 U R' U*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 14, 2021)

SenorJuan said:


> *B2 R F' B' U' F' U' B' U L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 F2 U R' U*



( 26s )
L U L' U L U' L'
U2 f R' f'
L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L' U' L
d' L' U' L

NEXT: D2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 R2 D' F D U2 L D2 U' L R U'


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 14, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: D2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 R2 D' F D U2 L D2 U' L R U'


21SHTM, 23HTM
L U L' U L U' L'//f2l1
U2 L' U' L//f2l2
S R' S'//f2l3
R' F R F' R U R'//f2l4

Next: R D2 U2 B2 R' D2 R D2 L D2 B2 U2 B D' R' U L2 R' F R' D'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 14, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Next: R D2 U2 B2 R' D2 R D2 L D2 B2 U2 B D' R' U L2 R' F R' D'



( 26s )
R U' R' U L' R' U' R
U2 L F U2 F'
R L U' L' U' R'
L U L' U2 L U L'

mext: D' F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 R U' F D2 R2 B' L' D L'


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 14, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> *m*ext: D' F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 R U' F D2 R2 B' L' D L'



U L U2 L' U' L U2 L'
F U F'
U r U2 R2 U' R2 U' r'
F' U' F

next: D L U2 L' B2 U B U' L2 B2 U' D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 14, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> U L U2 L' U' L U2 L'
> F U F'
> U r U2 R2 U' R2 U' r'
> F' U' F
> ...



F' U F U' L U' L' // p1 (7)
d' U' F U' F' R U' R' // p2 (8/15)
L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L2 // p3 (7/22)
U' L' U L U' L' U2 B' U B L // VHLS (11/33)



Spoiler: LL



U F R' F' r U R U' r' // COLL (9/42)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // EPLL (7/49)



next: R2 D2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' D' L B L2 R2 U2 L' B' F2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R2 D2 B2 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' D' L B L2 R2 U2 L' B' F2


Brian Sun be like: 22 STM
U R' U2 M F r //pair
U L U L2 f U f' //pair
R U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R //pairs

Next: L B2 U' B' U' F' L U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U' F L'


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 15, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Brian Sun be like: 22 STM
> U R' U2 M F r //pair
> U L U L2 f U f' //pair
> R U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R //pairs
> ...


cross isn't solved


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 20, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Brian Sun be like: 22 STM
> U R' U2 M F r //pair
> U L U L2 f U f' //pair
> R U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R //pairs
> ...



y' x' // CN CFOP, orange cross, terribly inefficient F2L
D R' F R L D L B D2 // cross (9)
U R U' R' L' U L // P1 (7/16)
U2 L U2 L' d' U' R' U R // P2 (9/25)
U R U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 // P3 (10/35)
d' L U2 L' d2 R U2 R' // LS (8/43) - F2L: 34 moves
r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL+PLL (7/50) - LL: 7 moves

better F2L:
y' x' // CN CFOP, orange cross, better F2L
D R' F L D L B D2 // cross (8)
d R' U R d' U' R' U // P1 (8/16)
R2 U' R' L' U L // P2 (6/22)
R U R' // P3 (3/25)
U L U' L' d L' U L // LS (8/33) - F2L: 25 moves
U F R' D' R U2 R' D R U2 F' // COLL (11/44)
r U R' U' M U R U' R' U // ELL (10/54) -- LL: 21 moves

NEXT: R' L2 U2 R' L2 U2 B U' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' F2 L B'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R' L2 U2 R' L2 U2 B U' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' F2 L B'


horrible pseudo F2L: 27 STM
D F R' F' R U' D L' U L U L U' L' //pseudopairs
U D R' U' R D2 //pseudopair
R' U2 R2 B' R' B D' //pair

Next: U F' L2 D' F2 D R' F2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 B2 D' L2 B2 F L2


----------



## ruffleduck (Jul 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U F' L2 D' F2 D R' F2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 B2 D' L2 B2 F L2



y U2 R F U F' R' // pair
U2 R U R' L U L' // pair
R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // pair
y R U R' U R U R' // pair

Next: F2 U B2 R' B2 U' L' D2 L U2 F2 L2 B' R2 D2 F R2 L2 B'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 29, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> y U2 R F U F' R' // pair
> U2 R U R' L U L' // pair
> R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // pair
> y R U R' U R U R' // pair
> ...



D R' U' R D' // P1 (5)
U' R' U2 R d R U2 R' // P2 (8/13)
F U' F' U2 L U' L' // P3 (7/20)
U L2 U2 L U L' U L2 // LS (8/28)

NEXT: R' B2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 R2 F U2 F D L2 R2 F2 R' U2 B U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 30, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R' B2 L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B' L2 R2 F U2 F D L2 R2 F2 R' U2 B U'


Keyhole: 34 STM
L' R U' R' L U L' U' L2 U L' U' L U L'//Layer-1
D' U E R U' R' u' F' U F u2 F' U2 F u //F2L-1
R' F R F' R U' R' //LS

This scram is bad for CFOP lol

Next: B U2 L' F' U2 B2 U' F D2 F2 R2 D2 B U2 L2 F' L F


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 30, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Keyhole: 34 STM
> L' R U' R' L U L' U' L2 U L' U' L U L'//Layer-1
> D' U E R U' R' u' F' U F u2 F' U2 F u //F2L-1
> R' F R F' R U' R' //LS
> ...


d' R' U2 R U' R' U
R2 U R' U' L' U'
L2 U' L' d' U2 R' U R
U' L' U' L U2 L' U L // 29 moves

next: B2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 L' D' L2 U' B' D L R' F2 D2


----------



## CuberNuber83 (Aug 1, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> cross solved. Just solve f2l or plan skips if you want
> 
> next cuber posts solve and next scramble (I genned it on qqtimer > 3x3x3 subsets > F2L)
> 
> B2 D L2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 D B' R B2 D U B L' D' B2 R


Sorry to sound like a noob but is green face usually my F? Ive been using the yellow U and green as my F while learning f2l. Thanx - ROB


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 1, 2021)

CuberNuber83 said:


> Sorry to sound like a noob but is green face usually my F? Ive been using the yellow U and green as my F while learning f2l. Thanx - ROB


You should scramble with white top and green front, but most people solve the cube by rotating so that white is on the bottom.


----------



## SenorJuan (Aug 1, 2021)

Cubernuber:
As these computer-generated scrambles all result in a solved cross on the D face, it doesn't matter which colour orientation you use. I'm a blue cross solver, so I just orient my cube blue-on-D ( and White-on-F, for consistency ) before scrambling, for example.

So .... next:
*B2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 L' D' L2 U' B' D L R' F2 D2*


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 2, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: B2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 L' D' L2 U' B' D L R' F2 D2


Nothing fancy here. Just some ol' boomer F2L: 31 STM
U R' U2 R U F U F' //pair
R U2 R' U' f' L' f //pair
U2 F' U F U R' U2 R //pair
U2 R U R' U F' U' F //pair

Next: R' F2 D2 L D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R' D L2 F' R F' R B' U B2


----------



## tsmosher (Aug 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Nothing fancy here. Just some ol' boomer F2L: 31 STM
> U R' U2 R U F U F' //pair
> R U2 R' U' f' L' f //pair
> U2 F' U F U R' U2 R //pair
> ...



// 33 HTM
d2 R' U R d' U' R' U R
U L' U' L U L' U' L
d' R' U2 R U' R' U R
d' L U' L' U L U' L'

NEXT: L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D' B' D F U B2 R F2 L F2 L'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 3, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D' B' D F U B2 R F2 L F2 L'


cross isn't solved


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 3, 2021)

Cross colour on front.
Net: R2 U2 B2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B F' D B' D' U F R2 F' U'


----------



## Sscholwa (Aug 13, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Cross colour on front.
> Net: R2 U2 B2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B F' D B' D' U F R2 F' U'


I hope I can take part, I solved the last one like this

D R L U' L2 U L U2 L' U L U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U R


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 20, 2021)

Scramble: L' U2 F2 L F2 D' L2 U' R' F U2 F2 R2 F D2 F R2 L2 U2 L2 D2
z2 U2 F R' D L2 R' // Cross
U R U R' // First Pair
U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 // Second Pair
L' U2 B' U2 B L // Third Pair
U B2 R' U' R U B2 // Last Pair
(Totally not genned by cstimer)








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Cross colour on front.
> Net: R2 U2 B2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B F' D B' D' U F R2 F' U'


22 STM
x' y // Inspection
L U L' U L U L2 U L U' F' U' F L' U' L D // XXX-Cross
U2 R' F R F' // EOLS
ACN

12 STM lol
x' // Inspection
D F R' F' U' R D // Pseudo XXX-Cross
U' F U F' D' // LS
ACN

Next: F U' F2 D' L D B U' F2 U2 R2 F D2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B' R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 26, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F U' F2 D' L D B U' F2 U2 R2 F D2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 B' R2


26 STM
F U F2 U2 F //pair
L F' L' F U f R f' //pair
d U2 R U R2 F R U' F' U' r' F' r //pairs



Spoiler: LL



F S' R U R' U' F' U S //OLL(ye F S' is good)
R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U //PLL



Next: F U' F' L2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U2 F U2 F2 L D2 F R' B2 R' B


----------



## Humble Cuber (Sep 10, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 26 STM
> F U F2 U2 F //pair
> L F' L' F U f R f' //pair
> d U2 R U R2 F R U' F' U' r' F' r //pairs
> ...


33//
U R U' R' U R U' R' // First Pair
y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // Second Pair
U L' U' L U F' L F L' // Third Pair
U L U' L' U L U L' // Final Pair

Move count isn't very good but has a relatively fast execution.

NEXT: *R U2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 F L2 D2 F' U2 F' D' B L' U2 F D2 L2 B2*


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 26, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> NEXT: *R U2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 F L2 D2 F' U2 F' D' B L' U2 F D2 L2 B2*


did some stupid stuff here: 27 STM
R U2 F' R2 D2 B' D2 F L2 D2 F' U2 F' D' B L' U2 F D2 L2 B2


U2 L U' L' U L U' L' // 1st pair
U' R U' R' U2 F U F' // 2nd pair
U R U' R' f R f' // 3rd pair
R' F R F' // 4th pair
[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&scramb...R-_f_R_f-__//_3rd_pair
R-_F_R_F-__//_4th_pair )

Next: L' U' B R' L D R' B' U L2 F' D2 R2 B U2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 F2


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: L' U' B R' L D R' B' U L2 F' D2 R2 B U2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 F2





Cubing Forever said:


> cross isn't solved


anyway I'll use this instead: R2 U D B2 L' U B' U' B U2 F2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D' F U F L D'

L U' L' U' R' U' R // rb, 7/7
L U L' U L U L' // lb 7/14
U2 R U' R' L' U L // lf 7/21
U2 R U' R' U R U R' // rf 8/29
29 HTM


Next: U B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 B' L F' L' B F' R' F2 D


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 27, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> U B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 B' L F' L' B F' R' F2 D


stupid scramble found 2 3 move pairs: 23 STM
S' L2 S //pair
U2 S R2 S' //pair
U L' U2 L2 U L2 U L //pair
U F' U' F U' F' U' F //pair

Next: B U2 R' F2 R' B2 D2 R D2 B2 R' U2 R D' B2 F D2 R B' L' U2


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> stupid scramble found 2 3 move pairs: 23 STM
> S' L2 S //pair
> U2 S R2 S' //pair
> U L' U2 L2 U L2 U L //pair
> ...


btw you missed a third 3 mover for 19 stm


wanna talk about stupid scrambles?

R' U L' U L R B L' B' L // pair
U2 R' // pair
F U' R F' // pair
R' U' R // pair

19 htm

Next: F' R2 B F2 L2 F D2 F U2 R2 U2 L' B2 F L D F D R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 25, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: F' R2 B F2 L2 F D2 F U2 R2 U2 L' B2 F L D F D R2


28 STM:
y2 
U2 f' L' f //pair 1
f R f' U R U R2 U2 R //pair 2
U' L' U L2 F' L' F //pair 3
U R U' R' U R U R' //pair 4

Next: B R D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D U B2 D F2 L U B2 R' F2 L B' U2


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 25, 2021)

EDIT : SAID SOMETHING STUPID


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 8, 2022)

y2//inspection
U L U2 L' U'L U L'//1st pair
(y' U) R' U2 R U' R' U R//2nd pair
(y U2) R' U' R//3rd pair
U' F U2 R U R' U F'//4th pair

That last pair is probably the best alg for F<R,U>F'









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next scramble: R2 B2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 F' L2 U2 L' D' U' F' D' U B' D2 U' z2 R F R2 D


----------



## yCArp (Nov 4, 2022)

S2 U L' U' S2 // 1st Pair
D L' R' U' R U L // 2nd Pseudo Pair + Preserve 3rd Pseudo Pair
u2 U' f' L' f // 3rd Pseudo Pair
u d' L U' L' U L U L' // 4th Pair








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Total: 26 Moves
Next: F2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 F' R2 L' D' B2 U L2 D' L' R U'


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 4, 2022)

U’ y R U’ R’ y’ L U L2 U L //1st and second pairs
U’ R U’ R’ y L’ U2 L
U R U’ R’ F’ U2 F
23 moves, not bad

Next: D' R B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R B2 R' F2 D2 U B' R' B2 D' U2 R' D2
Edit: Just realized this scram is OP lol


----------



## yCArp (Nov 4, 2022)

U2 L' U L // woah free pair!
L U' L' // okay....
f R' f' // wtffffff
R U2 R' // holy sh*t








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




this scramble is illegal af
Total: 13 Moves
Next: U F2 B' R U' B U2 R' U F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D R2 L2 D2


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 4, 2022)

L’ R’ U L R2 U’ R’ //First pair, also made a pseudo second pair
y’ R U R’ U’ D L U L’ D’ //pseudo third pair
U2 R U2 R2 F R F’ // last pair

23 moves
Solve would end with an easy antisune and T Perm


----------



## yCArp (Nov 5, 2022)

Where is the next scramble?


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 5, 2022)

yCArp said:


> Where is the next scramble?


Whoops sorry

R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 R' U L2 R B' U B R F2


----------

